# goodeids



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

some pics female skiffia bilineata due to have fry very soon.
female Allotoca diazi.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice. 

I just got a big drop of Zoogoneticus tequila. I haven't seen Skiffia in a long time.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

z.tequila are very nice fish, some goodeids can be very hard to find. however i have been lucky to keep and work with all of the goodeids and still have most of them.Since my requirement of the xenotoca eiseni many years ago, I have gained great success and knowledge in keeping and breeding the family of goodeids.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Look like the Heterandria formosa.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Allotoca diazi. had 12 fry, skiffia bilineata 6 fry.
i hope to get fry from this one soon.


----------

